# 2.8l 24v VR6 oil pressure specs?



## philipjfry (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't seem to find oil pressure specs for a 2.8l 24v vr6. Looking for specs for cold start, hot idle, 2,000 rpm's etc. Any help would be grateful.


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

The Bentley only list oil pressure at 2k rpm and 80°C, 3 to 5.5 bar(44-80psi). Maximum pressure is 7 bar/102 psi.


----------

